#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Vanier Canada Graduate Scholarship program; $50,000/year for PhD students

## faadoo.abhinav

The government of Canada announces scholarships worth $50,000 per year  for three years for doctoral students. It is available to both Canadian  and international PhD students studying at Canadian universities *

Eligibility:* Candidate must be nominated by only one                   Canadian university, which must have received a Vanier CGS allocation 

*How to apply:* For details visit www.vanier.gc.ca


*Last date to apply:* November 6, 2012 

Source:HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Students visa for Canada-How to apply for visa in Canada-Visa application for Canada FIIT-JEE Fortunate 40 Scholarship Program For Meritorious students ECE Graduate School of Engineering, Paris  Rolls out 4 New Programmes for Indian Students

----------

